# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  EDO, VOLE TE RODE!

## ivarica

http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/Maajka_RODA.mp3

----------


## bucka

:D   :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

genijalan jingl!!!
 :D 

ps. ja bi i anitu   :Love:

----------


## jadro

ja sam se sva najezila...Edooo idolee  :D

----------


## andrea

:Heart:  

ne mogu prestat slušat, genijalno  :Heart:

----------


## Dalm@

Genijalno! Pet za pet  :D

----------


## bdina

stvarno genijaaaaalno! 8)

----------


## Rasa

Sjajno!   :D

----------


## Njojza

> ne mogu prestat slušat, genijalno


potpisujem  :Love:

----------


## Mamita

edine, čitaš ovo? :D

----------


## Mamasita

Suuuperrrrrr!!! :D   :Heart:

----------


## Honey

Ajmeee, predobro!!!!!  :D

----------


## zrinka

edoooo, pravi si, majke mi   :Heart:

----------


## Natasa30

E pa stvarno  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

:D   :Heart:

----------


## mina

:D    :Love:

----------


## Zorana

:Smile:

----------


## caroline

Ježim se! Super!!! Edo je zakon!

----------


## Nika

stislo me oko srca  :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Prekrasno, oči su mi zasuzile.
Super, super, super.

----------


## disciplina

edo care!!!!   :Love:

----------


## Adrijana

:D

----------


## Magdalena

Super!

----------


## yasmin

sve me trnci prolaze...

----------


## Arkana10

:D

----------


## Daniela32

Edo legendo!  :D

----------


## swaddle

Legendoooo!

Bravo, bravo!!!

----------


## toma_06

edo majstore!!!

 :D  :D

----------


## Ena

:D

----------


## leonisa

ne mogu se odježiti!

----------


## Vodenjak

Edo,   :Love:

----------


## Mamasita

Ja sam se totalno zarazila!  :Heart:  
Slusam pjesmu svakih pola sata!

----------

ja sam je nocas i sanjala.....  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sandraf

genijalno! :D

----------


## anek

naježila sam se i pustila suzu, 
edo...maajka ti može biti ponosna!   :Heart:   :D 

..i sviđa mi se što sve skupa zvuči nekako...ozbiljno, a ne kao vesela zafrkancija.

----------


## saška

Edo je zakon!!!

----------


## Ines

care!

----------


## Mima

ajmee   :Heart:  bravo Edo bravo Rode

----------


## Ivček

Super je, i Maxu se sviđa.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ja se rasplakala    :Heart:  
Edo, svaka čast!!!

----------


## flower

care, klanjam se   :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

Iv, sori, ne mogu odoljeti 

(kad nisam nasla praaaavog s grudnjakom)

----------


## Joe

BRAVO EDOOO!!!!  :Kiss:

----------

drage mame, odushevljen sam jer vam se svidza, iskreno sam se bojao kako chete reagirat jer sam namjerno to uradio sa slatkom dozom cinizma i ponosim se nosechi vashe majice koje ste mi dale u studiju...eto, vidim ose ako Bogda 9.9. i ochekujem puno zagrljaja i mazenja, hahahaha...pozdrav od glavonje...

----------


## Mamita

a sada rajo:

vrištiiiiiiiiiii :D

----------


## Mamita

a valjda svi u schoku   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

nemrem, ostala sam bez daha  :Grin:  

edo   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ~lex~

Zaaaaakoooooooon!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

odoh se umit´!

edo, ako treba, dat ćemo mi još koju majicu, samo ti nosaj!

a za slike tražimo one najšire, najzlatnije i najnadžidžanije okvire (ako ih knauf bude mogao podnijeti)

----------


## aqua

Edo, vjerojatno to često čuješ, ali.. fascinira me kako uspiješ spojiti da zvuči fora, a djeluje ozbiljno; sadržaj zamisli onoga koji sluša, a u isto vrijeme sam izbor riječi bude dovoljno zanimljiv da se niti ne treba pratiti sadržaj. 

kapa dolje.

naravno, i suze i najež i ponos i ...

Edo,  :Love:

----------


## Mamasita

Aaaaa, ne mogu vjerovati.... :D 
Edo, zaaaakon siiiii!!!

----------

mm me blijedo gleda vristiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmm
edo care! :D

----------


## disciplina

edoooo   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Ines

Edo- klanj do majcice zemlje  :Kiss:

----------


## BusyBee

> i ochekujem puno zagrljaja i mazenja


Dat cemo sve od sebe.   :Saint:

----------


## Vodenjak

Edo, još jedanput   :Love:

----------


## Loli

Edo care   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

edoooooo  :D 
pa i htjele smo te jer si takav.

a grljenja nece faliti, dapace, sva sreca da smo zvale i vatrogasce u subotu

----------


## anchie76

Edo majstoreeeee  :D 


Mislim da ce trebati extra vatrogasaca u subotu   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

I vatrogasaca i policajaca da reda rade   :Laughing:  

Edo, fantasticno je! Pravi si majstor, hvala ti    :Heart:

----------


## litala

moram se pridruziti euforiji  :D  :D  :D 

toplo mi oko srca skroz. i mokro  :Wink:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## renata

sto vise rec nakon svih, sve bih ponovila
i ja se jezim, uzivam i bas sam sretna

edo, znam da nas je malo tesko razumjeti, ali tebi je uspjelo skroz, svaka cast!!!!!  :Heart:  

rode su super, a s edom smo jos bolje :D

----------


## Mama Natasa

Genijalno!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:D   :Love:

----------


## toma_06

nemrem bolivit  

edo genije    :Heart:   :D

----------


## wewa

Maksuz pozdrav zemljaku Edi! Hvala ti sto si usrecio moje Rode   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Suuupeeer! :D

----------


## la11

meni nikako da otvori da čujem   :Sad:

----------


## Morwen

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Alamama

jedna mi je roda rekla da ću plakati na rođendan, ima razloga za suze i prije.

Cure svaka čast da niste odustrale od sna   :Heart:  

A za Edu  :D

----------


## maria71

Super!

----------


## svizac

Edo   :Love:

----------


## Storma

zivio!  :D

----------


## ivancica

Edo!!!!!

 :D

----------


## anek

...kad 9.9. mamice navale ko prave groupies na edu  :Laughing:  

ma edo, zakon si!!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Vrijeska

Bravo!
I jedno veliko hvala!



 PS: Jesam li napomenula kao mi je muž Bosanac?! Ma najbolji su!  :Grin:

----------


## jadro

:Smile:  

...i donijela ti roda sto prije ćer il sina   :Heart:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

:D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

:D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mamita

znači sad može zakletva: ne postoji burek sa sirom! jel jasno??

i samo li vas čujem...

----------


## Amalthea

A s jabukama?   :Grin:

----------


## Larita

predobro... edo je zakon :D  :D

----------


## Mukica

ima i poseban topic o ovome na Udruzi u medijima, al evo link i ovdje *Maajka za dojenje*

----------


## Paulita

Čudo!!! :D

----------


## apricot

> jedna mi je roda rekla da ću plakati na rođendan, ima razloga za suze i prije.
> 
> Cure svaka čast da niste odustrale od sna   
> 
> A za Edu  :D


Ala, samo ti i Edo izmamite suze u rano jutro   :Heart:

----------


## Sun

MAAJKO MILA  :D

----------


## luce2006

bravo, edo!   :Love:

----------


## sabaleta

Edo! Majstore! :D

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> ima i poseban topic o ovome na Udruzi u medijima, al evo link i ovdje *Maajka za dojenje*


pa i nasa apri je poznata!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

Ajme, pa ne mogu vjerovati, suzna i naježena sam opet od raog jutra   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

I zaboravih napisati da sam totalno pala na tebe gledajući te u "nedjeljom u 2".

----------


## branka1

8) 

Naježim se svaki put

Hvala   :Love:

----------


## seni

:Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja, nažalost, ne mogu poslušati tu pjesmu - ne znam zašto Internet Explorer mi je ne pušta.   :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

zdenka, idi desnom tipkom na link, klikni save target as i onda kad ti je skine negdje na komp, moci ces

----------


## makka

:D  Bravo za Rode i za Maajku,

tekst je super, super odličan  8)

----------


## Zdenka2

:Kiss:  Lijepo. Još da je spomenuo i nas posvojene...

(Ivarice, hvala.)

----------


## flower

zdenka nazalost vezan je bio tekstom nasih zelja  :Smile: vjerujem da je imao totalnu pjesnicku slobodu da bi dotaknuo sve sto je u Rodinom srcu   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ma da, kužim, ali bih voljela da i se i naša problematika probije. A problema ima, velikih.

----------


## ivarica

> ali bih voljela da i se i naša problematika probije.


naprimjer http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221  :Smile:

----------


## happy mummy

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, edooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali bih voljela da i se i naša problematika probije.
> 
> 
> naprimjer  LINK


Da, Ivarice, znam ja to.

----------


## leonisa

:smajl_koj_cupa_kosu: + :smajl_koji_vristi: + :smajl_koji_pada_u_nesvjest:

----------


## Amalthea

:D 

leonisa, jedan smajlić po postu, molim!   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> :D 
> 
> leonisa, jedan smajlić po postu, molim!


:smajl_koji_vristi_te_od_silnog_uzbudjenja_pada_u_  nesvjest_i_sanja_da_ga_budi_maajka:

bolje?   :Grin:

----------


## pcelica

Edo,   :Love:

----------


## Linda

Kako mi je ovo uljepšalo početak radnog tjedna!!!! (A i sve ostale dane)
Edoooo, majstoreeeee! :D  :D  :D 
Vidimo se 9.9! Vrištim u prvom redu!!!! :D

----------


## pale

Kako dobro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Edo, najbolji si :D

----------


## VIPmama

tek sad mi je uspjelo čuti song!
 :D   :D   :D

----------


## šmučka

Oborena, skroz :D .

----------


## lunahor

:D

----------


## anaviktorija

Odlično! :D

----------


## bera

:D  :D  što ti je maajka

----------


## Janoccka

:D

----------


## MIJA 32

Pridružujem se vrištanju

Edoooo maaaajjjssstttooorreeeee  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Mimek

:D

----------


## Minnie

genijalno  :D

----------


## retha

Odusevljena sam,zasuzilo mi okice.  :Heart:  Bravo Edo i Rode!
I jos samo da poruke dodu do raje,a pogotovo do graje koja je zaduzena lovu da daje! 
Eto sta mi uradi!

----------


## casper

Odlično!!!
Edo majstore, zakon siiiiiiii!!!!!

----------


## ana.m

Pjesma je zaaaakoooooon! MM me samo gleda...!
Bravo Edo, bravo RODE!!  :D

----------


## white_musk

toooo  lafe :D

----------


## anjica

:D

----------


## choko

EDO  svaka cast...ma sva sam se najezila  :Heart:  .
Kada bi svi pijevali ko  Edo...  :Love: 
Odmah prebacujem na mob ...da ju se cuje sto vise...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Evo Maajke s mojim potomkom  :Razz:  

http://free-zg.htnet.hr/tristana/9.9.%20026.jpg

Edo, svaka čast na živcima i strpljenju, iscijedismo te danas.  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

ma edo je zakon!
udavile smo ga sa fotkanjem  :Grin:  , al dobor se drzao
hvala ti za sve jos jednom  :Heart:

----------

mislio sam da neche bit toliko raje jer sam dosho tek oko podne, odushevljen sam, jako ste zgodne i prekrasne, jako puno ljubavi srce mi se nakupilo talo, bebe su genijalne, bilo je i super tatica...fala vam josh jednom na pusama i  zagrljajima, ja se zaletim s vremena na vrijeme da se igramo ninza kornjacha i slichnih gluposti koje mi neugodno radit pred odraslima.....puseeee

----------


## bucka

:D   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Naklon:

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:   :Kiss:  



> ja se zaletim s vremena na vrijeme da se igramo ninza kornjacha i slichnih gluposti koje mi neugodno radit pred odraslima.....puseeee


Kad svratiš na igranje usput možeš potpisati i pristupnicu  :Grin:

----------


## Mamasita

Edo   :Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Edo   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## disciplina

obar jutar!! 
rekla sam jednoj Rodi da ću sliku stavit ovdje a kako me mozak u trudnoći ne služi naj naj zaboravila sam kojoj   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
ali prepoznat će se a nadam se da meni neće zamjeriti   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
http://public.fotki.com/disciplina/r...n/jo_malo.html

----------


## marinna

E-do mi te vo-li-mo!!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## ninet

Edo ti si najbolji covjek na svijetu!  :Heart:

----------


## Veronik

Super !   :Klap:

----------


## MoMo

divno   :Klap:

----------


## Dia

edo majstore  :D

----------


## Alamama

Upravo mi  frendica zvala da je prošla sad kraj Ede u rodinoj majci Dojenje je najboljeeeeeee.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Pa, čovjek je "in": koju majicu da nosi tijekom Tjedna dojenja!

----------


## buby

edo 8)

----------


## ms. ivy

ne nosi je valjda cijeli tjedan   :Laughing:

----------


## pale

edo, majstore   :Laughing:

----------


## ejla

Slatkoćica!

----------


## Mukica

> To:  Vlada RH 
> 
> Edin Osmić (Edo Maajka) poznati hrvatski glazbenik, već godinama biva odbijen za dobivanje državljanstva Republike Hrvatske. Smatram da su time narušena njegova ljudska prava, kao i njegov status umjetnika koji je učinio ogroman doprinos hrvatskoj kulturi u općem i glazbenom smislu. 
> Stoga molim da se priključite ovoj peticiji, da Edi pomognemo da postane ravnopravni građanin Hrvatske jer on to definitivno zaslužuje, te da samim tim činom pokažemo da unatoč problemima u našoj zemlji, mislimo demokratski i liberalno kao i ostali normalni svijet. 
> 
> Sincerely, 
> 
> The Undersigned


http://www.petitiononline.com/mcberb...tion-sign.html

----------


## ivarica

cure, znate li jel edo dobio drzavljanstvo?
citam jutros nesto oko tih urucenja drzavljanstava pa se sjetila i ove nepravde

----------


## Ines

ja nisam cula da je dobio :/ 
mislim da se zadnje pricalo o tome oko porina i tad ga jos nije imao?

----------


## igralište

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------

